# Old chicks still rock



## lhowemt

I'm 40, and started rafting 3 years ago, this will be my fourth. So how about "middle aged chicks still rock!" Heck, we never have to call ourselves old if we're out ripping lines and making big drops, right?

Not many women use this forum on the Buzz, and I think that is too bad. But it does often take "older women" to have gotten past the competitive stage with other women, and be ready to cut the sh!t. And there aren't a ton of us on the Buzz. That said, most of the guys can't keep their eyes to themselves so it's never really a womens forum anyways, but they usually have good insight to offer with experiences with girlfriends and wives too so it ends up all good.

I think it's great you're learning to boat, learning anything at any age over 30 takes a lot of guts, male or female.


----------



## gannon_w

You'll be "old" when you stop boating! Enjoy the rivers and welcome to the sport!


----------



## cadster

Not being female, but having heard a female perspective, men tend to be more competitive, whereas women usually compare themselves unfavorable to other women.

I've got a Grand Canyon trip planned with two young women who don't know each other, but both have good boating skills. I'm wondering if they should share a boat or each go solo.




lhowemt said:


> Not many women use this forum on the Buzz, and I think that is too bad. But it does often take "older women" to have gotten past the competitive stage with other women, and be ready to cut the sh!t. And there aren't a ton of us on the Buzz. That said, most of the guys can't keep their eyes to themselves so it's never really a womens forum anyways, but they usually have good insight to offer with experiences with girlfriends and wives too so it ends up all good.


----------



## lhowemt

cadster said:


> Not being female, but having heard a female perspective, men tend to be more competitive, whereas women usually compare themselves unfavorable to other women.
> 
> I've got a Grand Canyon trip planned with two young women who don't know each other, but both have good boating skills. I'm wondering if they should share a boat or each go solo.


Talk to them about it. And encourage them to support each other, it's amazing how easily men can enable competition between women, mostly without even knowing it! It depends on their personality and level of security. Do they have a lot of women boating/recreational friends? Then they'll likely be more in tune with each other and used to enjoying such things with women. If they are more used to boating/recreating with only men, sharing the spotlight with another woman will be unfamiliar, and thus probably uncomfortable. Younger, likely more competitive. 

I can relate to this, I was in the competitive section when younger, there were no other women doing what I was doing, and so that was my norm. I was "one of the guys", and I didn't like someone stepping on my territory. So the more you can discourage competitiveness, and support them as co-females, the better your trip will be. 

Even though fighting women can be hell, keep in mind if you are the odd one out in your own faction against two women in the canyon, well....god help you then. :-D


----------



## CUkayakGirl

I am not really old yet…although sometimes I feel like it. I don’t think age has anything to do with being competitive with other people. I feel like it is a personality and confidence issue rather than a matter of age.And maybe it takes age to sort out thoes types of things, I don't know. I do not think I am really competitive with other women boaters. When I am paddling, I am paddling. I am also “one of the guys” in fact; most of the guys I paddle with don’t really see me as a “girl” anyways. I also am not defensive about the guys I paddle with. If a girl moves in on one of them, great, it lets them focus on just paddling when I am on the river with them. Seems like a perfect situation for me. Why would I complain? 

I really enjoy paddling with other girls; I have gotten some of my closest female friends paddling and LOVE being on the river with them. Girls think about the river and paddle much differently than guys do. It is good to be in common thought on thought water or even just float trips. I wish there were more girls on the water; I always seem to enjoy paddling more with them around. 

Plus, the lame macho man jokes get old after a while.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

I'm not that old either, but I agree with CUKayakgirl- competitive spirit isn't male or female, but personal. I never enjoyed team sports because I'm not competitive- I suck at Monopoly for the same reason.

I love boating because I can challenge myself and I love it when there are other girls around with the same mindset. Unfortunately, I often find myself the only girl or at least the only female rower.

I tried to set up an all girl boat trip on the Green last fall on here and had 0 takers. I ended up taking my mom and my son and we had a great time.

Fortunately I've always felt comfortable in a group of guys or girls, so as long as I'm on the water, what the hell.

The only thing I wish is that there were better male raft guide jokes- the female ones are so much better!


----------



## SueCherry

I'm 50 and loving life. Well, as soon as spring get's here. I am passionate about kayaking. I had my best season last year and stepped it up a bit venturing down Gore, Black Rock on CC and more than 18,000 vertical feet in EddyFlowers challenge. I feel compulsive once the rivers start flowing. Sometimes I think I've got to get it while I can because of my age, but I realize that the young guys are going for it full blast, too. It's the nature of run off in Colorado and life. It won't last forever.


----------



## lmaciag

TMTTR - I'd love to do an all girls trip! I wanted to do the one in the fall, but timing was bad. And there's a few other chicks that would join as well.

Sue - You're my hero!!!

I plan on being on the river until I die.

Laurie


----------



## caspermike

sue you are amazing. you remind me of a good fellow in cody named Ed. keep it up i hope i can even bend over to get in my boat at that age.


----------



## lhowemt

TakemetotheRiver said:


> I'm not that old either, but I agree with CUKayakgirl- competitive spirit isn't male or female, but personal. I never enjoyed team sports because I'm not competitive- I suck at Monopoly for the same reason.


Maybe that's so, and I only can speak from my own experience. But, I did see the same in others, and saw it more clear as I got older and was able to grow up and away from that competitiveness. So more power to the girls that stick together - yeah! 

Wouldn't an all-girl rowing/paddling trip be awesome! I don't know any other women rowers either. Although I do loosely know probably one of the best cat-boaters, male or female, but she does crazy creeking stuff and small waterfalls. I get on the Lochsa and think it is big water, for her it is an easy day. Just can't relate and don't overlap in our boating.

Shit, let's make up our own jokes, everyone's easy to laugh at! For now we could just make jokes about Mike wanting to "bend over" when he's 50! LMAO!!!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Well hell- let's start planning something. I've already got a Lodore for Spring Break and a Salt for the 6th or 12th. I'll be leaving for NC June 10th or so and be back August 1st. So I guess I have a couple 2 week windows the first of June and the 1st of August.

I only applied for a Grand trip since I'll be gone most of the Summer, so I don't have any permits.

Anyone else have an idea or permit for an all girls trip?


----------



## lhowemt

Well, maybe we could do an all-girls rowing/paddling trip, with token men as our bow-sprees. My hubby and I are planning Deso in early September,we want to do a trip with the dogs. No date set yet, but don't want to do it in the blasting heat, and dogs aren't allowed till mid August either.


----------



## caspermike

i will volunteer my girlfriend. she needs some ladies to paddle with.


----------



## brenda

Sue...Finally...another female paddler close to my age. I am 52, and crazy about paddling, but only started 2 years ago. I have pushed myself pretty hard, but still only paddle mostly class 3 and some short sections of class 4. That probably will be the limit for me. At the end of last year, I got more into playboating. I am a total gong show but at least I roll back up. I love hearing about other 50ish women paddlers...it inspires me:mrgreen:


----------



## jenneral

So here's a challenge ladies? Look how well the women's teams did in the vert challenge. Not about competing??? No we all had a great time and did some rivers we wouldn't normally do (3 times at least). If you love to paddle I suggest the mass formation of some more women's teams for vert challenge, it's a great way to meet other women paddlers and travel to their rivers all on neutral funn loving river territory


----------



## SueCherry

I encourage all paddlers to join an Eddyflower.com Veritcal Challenge team. The point of the challenge is to raise money for a great cause, First Descents who offers a kayaking camp to young adult with cancer, while paddling as much as you can! 

I was a bit amibivalent last year and couldn't talk any of my friends into joining a team, but I signed up as a team of one. In the begining, I thought that I'd just put a sign up at the office and just log the runs I'd normally do, but a competitve desire to do more emerged. Signing up for the challenge was the best thing I did for my paddling: I made new friends, I ran new rivers, and I gave a chance for someone else that has much to gain from the very sport I love.

I saw paddle rafting teams participating in the challenge as well! Just check out the eddyflower.com to get more info.


----------



## lhowemt

SueCherry said:


> I encourage all paddlers to join an Eddyflower.com Veritcal Challenge team. The point of the challenge is to raise money for a great cause, First Descents who offers a kayaking camp to young adult with cancer, while paddling as much as you can!
> 
> I was a bit amibivalent last year and couldn't talk any of my friends into joining a team, but I signed up as a team of one. In the begining, I thought that I'd just put a sign up at the office and just log the runs I'd normally do, but a competitve desire to do more emerged. Signing up for the challenge was the best thing I did for my paddling: I made new friends, I ran new rivers, and I gave a chance for someone else that has much to gain from the very sport I love.
> 
> I saw paddle rafting teams participating in the challenge as well! Just check out the eddyflower.com to get more info.


Well I was thinking, why not? It would be fun. I was reading the info, and saw that it was applicable to only certain runs, and it seems that they don't have a rep that knows the boating around Missoula. Not a single listing for the Clarkfork River (not Clarks Fork), and only 1 for the Blackfoot, a damn long run that is rarely run in one day. I might check with them to see how to add runs, a friend of mine is putting out new river maps, so has gps coordinates and such, which might help them approve the runs. They do list a lot of Lochsa runs, which I hope to run a lot this year.


----------



## kayakfreakus

lhowemt:

Any runs not listed you just need to add to Eddyflower.com:

Vertical
The Vertical Challenge is open to all paddlers from all states, however the run details must be listed on EddyFlower and must have a valid put-in elevation and take-out elevation to be eligible. Teams must use put-ins and take-outs defined in the run details for contest credit. See the Rules on the Details page. If your local runs are not listed please let us know and we'd be happy to get the runs listed. Each run listed below is linked to a run details page, just click the run name. The following runs are eligible for the EddyFlower Vertical Challenge (listed) and:
Don't see your local run on this list? Add it here


----------



## paulh

I just took a quick look to see how many Montana runs are listed on EddyFlower and how many Montana runs are eligible for the Vertical Challenge i.e. must have Put-in Elevation & Take-out Elevation...

Total Montana Runs on EddyFlower - 106
Total Montana Runs eligble for Vertical Challege - 44

Shoot me a list of runs you'd like eligible and we'll get to work digging up the put-in and take-out elevations.

If anyone wants to rally a team in a state we currently don't have runs listed let me know and we'll help you get the runs up so you can compete.

Cheers,
Paul 
[email protected]


----------



## lhowemt

paulh said:


> I just took a quick look to see how many Montana runs are listed on EddyFlower and how many Montana runs are eligible for the Vertical Challenge i.e. must have Put-in Elevation & Take-out Elevation...
> 
> Total Montana Runs on EddyFlower - 106
> Total Montana Runs eligble for Vertical Challege - 44
> 
> Shoot me a list of runs you'd like eligible and we'll get to work digging up the put-in and take-out elevations.
> 
> If anyone wants to rally a team in a state we currently don't have runs listed let me know and we'll help you get the runs up so you can compete.
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul
> [email protected]



OK, I'm up for a chica-Buzz team, how about the rest of you? Who said we have to boat together? Who cares how much/well we do, except that we raise some money. Wait, I don't see the rules excluding rafters, but I don't paddle. Assuming it doesn't matter....


----------



## k1c1w

I just joined Mountain Buzz this week and was really happy to see a women's forum on the site!! Well, I'm 57 years old and began paddling in earnest at age 37. I still paddle class III (I never did more than III with some IV's thrown in mostly because fear got in the way, but that is another post). I can't imagine not being a boater, so I plan on staying in shape so I can continue forever. For the record, I thought my best paddling years were ages 41-48, mostly because I had more time to spend on the river and had more friends to paddle with. Good to see there are other women out there in their 50's!!


----------



## Erika Walters

*older women*

I just started last summer ( 40 y/o in 2 months) with rivers more seriously, had a bad experience following boyfriend  down a drop without any real sense of what I was doing at the time, scared the crap out of myself when I swam but this got me to get some decent training so far.
I often wonder where this passion kayaking and getting back up again and again is all leading since I am starting out older than alot of my kayak friends but it is SO inspiring to hear that you all are still at it or just starting to get into it and feel that passion too.


----------



## Maverick57

I am 51yrs, after shattering my knee in a skiing accident in my youth, Doc said I need to find something else to get my kicks with, so riding motorcycles has been great but time for something old but new, just got my first kayak, had canoes when I was younger, have not done to much paddling since I have been in NM, lived most of my life in Calif. lots of water sports, surfing. 

So it will be great to see things from a different view.Will be doing some canoeing with Daughters & Grandaughter.
Now to find more time.

Maverick57


----------



## Kendo

*old and young*

from my perspective as a guy, I LOVE seeing women on the river! not just for the good view! hah its a great balance for us all!


----------



## Maverick57

I say Amen to that !

Maverick57


----------



## gskayak

Here in Utah the Utah Whitewater Club's started doing a Beginner Series and we've had a few of women sign up who are in the Baby Boomer age bracket. They're doing fine, really enjoying the sport. Okay, only one's gotten any river time, the other's haven't made it out of the pool yet, but they seem pretty gung-ho and I expect they'll make it to the end of the season. This sport is definitely not gender specific or age limited.


----------



## Kimy

SueCherry said:


> I'm 50 and loving life. Well, as soon as spring get's here. I am passionate about kayaking. I had my best season last year and stepped it up a bit venturing down Gore, Black Rock on CC and more than 18,000 vertical feet in EddyFlowers challenge. I feel compulsive once the rivers start flowing. Sometimes I think I've got to get it while I can because of my age, but I realize that the young guys are going for it full blast, too. It's the nature of run off in Colorado and life. It won't last forever.


Sue Cherry is MY IDOL! As you note, she is looping in the picture! She is my role model! I am older though, and should be a better boater. :twisted: I wish. But she motivates me. (And helps me!) 
I am blown away by Sue, and was slackjawed, until I met Susan (from Nevada City). She is 60-ish and still throwing ends in the play holes and running IV + water.


----------



## lhowemt

Maverick57 said:


> I am 51yrs, after shattering my knee in a skiing accident in my youth, Doc said I need to find something else to get my kicks with, so riding motorcycles has been great but time for something old but new, just got my first kayak, had canoes when I was younger, have not done to much paddling since I have been in NM, lived most of my life in Calif. lots of water sports, surfing.
> 
> So it will be great to see things from a different view.Will be doing some canoeing with Daughters & Grandaughter.
> Now to find more time.
> 
> Maverick57


Wow, I think I share your experiences. After 37 years of skiing, I think I am finally accepting that the number of turns in my knees are numbered, and I'm not going to waste them on hardpack, powder and spring corn only. So I've gone from 50+ days of skiing (while working full time), to many, many fewer. Finding boating and experiencing the thrill it provides, especially having it resurge my passion that I used to have for skiing, has been truly a blessing. The first summer I rowed, I thought it felt like skiing with your arms, and now I find I can do "big" things without hurting my knees. Amazing!

No matter the class you like to boat, it's great to see women kicking it up on the river (figuratively or physically :-D), and it's nice to see guys welcoming us also, even if it is just because they like to drool!


----------



## mojomom

I'm 54 and didn't start paddling until around 40. Still cl. III, with some IVs thrown in. Other than having to pace myself a little more, I'm still good to go.


----------



## boatingbuss

*Check it out*



lhowemt said:


> OK, I'm up for a chica-Buzz team, how about the rest of you? Who said we have to boat together? Who cares how much/well we do, except that we raise some money. Wait, I don't see the rules excluding rafters, but I don't paddle. Assuming it doesn't matter....


I don't know if anyone is on facestalker, but we started a group for ladies and it seems to be cool so far.
Women and the White Water We Love | Facebook

Women and the white water we love.

Cheers:grin:


----------



## mvhyde

Women who paddle are much more interesting than those big hair mall-rat polyvinyl covered biotches who have to go to therapy when they break a nail.


----------



## milo

*....girls that paddle....*

... i was at western state college in gunny when i was asked by girls to go kayaking......very cute they were indeed....one was a gal named robin...she was a true eskimo gal....i'm like....kayak with an eskimo gal and learn the eskimo roll?........seemed like the right thing to do....and whalla....still hacking it up do this day....girls kick ass.....jrRANGER420cb...


----------



## RiverMamma

cadster said:


> I've got a Grand Canyon trip planned with two young women who don't know each other, but both have good boating skills. I'm wondering if they should share a boat or each go solo.


Solo!!! Go Solo!!! I shared a boat in the grand once, & swore I was never gonna do it again! If their boath good boaters, they will both want to row all the time... (at least I would!)


----------



## RiverMamma

TakemetotheRiver said:


> I tried to set up an all girl boat trip on the Green last fall on here and had 0 takers. I ended up taking my mom and my son and we had a great time.
> 
> The only thing I wish is that there were better male raft guide jokes- the female ones are so much better!


I'll go on a Green trip with you!!!! I have some other guide/mom friends who i'm sure would Love to get their little ones out on the water too!!! I am sooooo game! Fall... let's make it happen! 

BTW... I bet my mom would go too, in congruence w/ the thread here, my mom is 58 & was once quite the boater! She hasn't been on the river in years... but a float trip with the grandbaby.... gauronteed, she's there!
(she once got a "knarly rafter dudett" metal for rowing the rest of the Grand ater my dad broke his ribs in Crystal, she was a kayaker & had never rowed before... she rocked it!)

Oh, & you gotta tell me your femail raft guide jokes... the ones I know are just raunchy... really bad.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

A fall girl trip would be sweet. I don't know that I would drive all the way back to the top of Utah just to do the Flaming Gorge section again, though. Maybe if we could pick up a Deso permit... or even something closer- we'll see.

I did the Dolores this weekend with some other girls and they brought their moms- it was a lot of fun- we could all coordinate a generational kind of trip maybe.

When I say female raft guide jokes are better, I actually meant worse. Just better in that if I am trying to "one-up" a male guide, his jokes always pack more punch (raunchier, meaner, more offensive) than mine.



RiverMamma said:


> I'll go on a Green trip with you!!!! I have some other guide/mom friends who i'm sure would Love to get their little ones out on the water too!!! I am sooooo game! Fall... let's make it happen!
> 
> BTW... I bet my mom would go too, in congruence w/ the thread here, my mom is 58 & was once quite the boater! She hasn't been on the river in years... but a float trip with the grandbaby.... gauronteed, she's there!
> (she once got a "knarly rafter dudett" metal for rowing the rest of the Grand ater my dad broke his ribs in Crystal, she was a kayaker & had never rowed before... she rocked it!)
> 
> Oh, & you gotta tell me your femail raft guide jokes... the ones I know are just raunchy... really bad.


----------



## RiverMamma

lmaciag said:


> TMTTR - I'd love to do an all girls trip! I wanted to do the one in the fall, but timing was bad. And there's a few other chicks that would join as well.
> 
> Sue - You're my hero!!!
> 
> *I plan on being on the river until I die.*
> 
> Laurie


Me too!

BTW... this thread rocks! & I'v only been through pg 1!

I should probly mention, that I'm not that old... but in the River world, I feel like it. I'm what you would call a River Dinosaur... I'v been at it forever. I'm 28, but I'v been a boater for 24yrs. I'v been a guide for 10 yrs, but that's just because insurance won't let anyone under 18 guide! I am working for a new company this year, & allot of the other guides are like 20-21, & new to the river. I'v been feeling a little bit crusty around them...
Competitive though, is something I'v never really been. That's why I quit ski racing at 12yrs old. I am out there on the River because I LOVE the River, & for no other reason. & Yeah, I'v always just been "one of the boys" too. I really apreciate though when I find other women boaters who are on the same page as me... women I can relate to (have any of you gals noticed that they can be kinda hard to find in the normal world?) Anyways... yeah River Hags Rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverMamma

Maverick57 said:


> So it will be great to see things from a different view.Will be doing some canoeing with Daughters & Grandaughter.
> Now to find more time.
> 
> Maverick57


Where in NM are you? We are a family of 3rd generation femail boaters in Santa fe. If you ever want to get out for a float trip with the little ones, let me know!:wink:


----------



## RiverMamma

TakemetotheRiver said:


> A fall girl trip would be sweet. I don't know that I would drive all the way back to the top of Utah just to do the Flaming Gorge section again, though. Maybe if we could pick up a Deso permit... or even something closer- we'll see.
> 
> I did the Dolores this weekend with some other girls and they brought their moms- it was a lot of fun- we could all coordinate a generational kind of trip maybe.


I'v never run the Green, but I know there are different stretches, there is always the Chamma here in NM. I'm defonitly into the float sceen though while I'm still nursing, so that baby can come. But yeah, I would Love to put something together!

I'm not very familiar w/ Desso Canyon... fill me in.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

The Chama would be great- I haven't had a chance to do that one yet though I've wanted to and with the high water this year maybe it will still have enough in the fall?

Deso is big water with a couple straightforward Class III rapids (well, one more now that's tougher I guess since Joe Hutch formed last fall). How old is your little one? Deso might be a bit much. My son will be 5 in August and I would only just consider taking him on Deso this fall.

The Chama though....



RiverMamma said:


> I'v never run the Green, but I know there are different stretches, there is always the Chamma here in NM. I'm defonitly into the float sceen though while I'm still nursing, so that baby can come. But yeah, I would Love to put something together!
> 
> I'm not very familiar w/ Desso Canyon... fill me in.


----------



## RiverMamma

TakemetotheRiver said:


> The Chama would be great- I haven't had a chance to do that one yet though I've wanted to and with the high water this year maybe it will still have enough in the fall?
> 
> Deso is big water with a couple straightforward Class III rapids (well, one more now that's tougher I guess since Joe Hutch formed last fall). How old is your little one? Deso might be a bit much. My son will be 5 in August and I would only just consider taking him on Deso this fall.
> 
> The Chama though....


I thought Deso was WW... yeah, Chamma. My daughter is only 14mo. One guide friend has a 15mo old & a 3 1/2 yr old (almost 4) The other guide friend has a 2 1/2 yr old. Float trips for us still. I'll see what I can find out about Chamma permits & dam release dates. I Love the Chamma... my daughter has been down it once in utero. I'v been running it since I was 6yrs old. Allot of good vibes there for me.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Desolation Canyon is below Gates of Lodore and the Uintah Basin on the Green River. 

I will be back east until August 1st, does the Chama run that late? I didn't think it usually did. If so, I would definitely be down.



RiverMamma said:


> I thought Deso was WW... yeah, Chamma. My daughter is only 14mo. One guide friend has a 15mo old & a 3 1/2 yr old (almost 4) The other guide friend has a 2 1/2 yr old. Float trips for us still. I'll see what I can find out about Chamma permits & dam release dates. I Love the Chamma... my daughter has been down it once in utero. I'v been running it since I was 6yrs old. Allot of good vibes there for me.


----------



## ednaout

I think this is awesome! I love to see ladies out on the river and rarely have encountered the competitive thing...if anything I feel like river gals are supportive of each other more than in other aspects of life.... Now, when I was younger and dumber, this probably wasn't the case because I felt like I had to PROVE something or was trying hard to BE ONE OF THE GUYS. Now that I am older and wiser(HA), I realize how happy I am being ONE OF THE GIRLS!!!!! 
I'm having so much fun this season already and have met a couple of boater chicks that I hope to paddle with through the season and future. 
I hit the play parks in and around Boulder often and would love to meet up with other ladies who like to river run and playboat. PLEASE, get in touch WHENEVER. If I have free time, I am there!
303.444.4713
[email protected]
Beth

Thanks for this post. Let's all have a bigger voice on Mountain Buzz!!!!


----------



## RiverMamma

ednaout said:


> Now, when I was younger and dumber, I felt like I had to PROVE something or was trying hard to BE ONE OF THE GUYS. Now that I am older and wiser(HA), I realize how happy I am being ONE OF THE GIRLS!!!!!


Ya know, it's interesting... this is something that I have been experiencing latley! I have reciently really gotten into wearing dresses & skirts on the River, & basicly just expressing my femininity in my boating. I think I just spent so many years AS one of the boys, & now motherhood has connected me a little more with my femininity. I found it an interesting experience to sit on my raft in the moonlight night before last pumping breast milk... yet odly appropriate. (I was working a 2 day trip... my first night ever away from my daughter.) Anyways, I also think that maby after 10 yrs of guiding I feel like I'v proved my self enough, & payed enough dues to be free to express my self as a woman boater, not just trying to always keep up with the guys. It's kinda interesting actually, the company I am working for this year hires mostly college kids... so I'm the old fart around the boat house & allot of these boys actually look up to me! There is nothing to compeet for! It's a bit of a strange phenominon... I almost think that a part of me once thought that girly girls didn't belong on the River, now I think that girly River girls Freaking Rock!!! Not only are they bad ass boaters, but they are not afraid to be themselves, which is awesome!!! We _are_ Women, we _do_ have mammary glands, we _can_ keep up with (& surpass) the boys, and... we can rock the sarong's & glitter lip gloss!!! I think it all boils down to a realization that women are equal to men, not because we can _copy_ men in competition, but because we can acomplish the same ends in our own very different feminine ways. My personal competitive spirit on the River was never against other women... but always pitting myself against all the men. After all those years of proving myself to myself, I have finaly freed myself to be myself. It sounds silly, I know... but it really has been a big step in life for me. Women belong on the River, as women.:wink:

On a different note, & in congruence with the real discussion here... I was thinking about this thread the other day when I realized that I actually know a fair number of women guides who are in their 40's & 50's... who are all wonderfull women & amazing boaters & whom I Love dearly & whom I look up to... really, quite a few of 'em. :grin:


----------



## ednaout

Word.


----------



## jacy

RiverMamma said:


> Ya know, it's interesting... this is something that I have been experiencing latley! I have reciently really gotten into wearing dresses & skirts on the River, & basicly just expressing my femininity in my boating.


I'm definitely feeling this...I always sport a skirt on the river. I don't need to look like a boy to be tough.


----------



## U258205

j-star said:


> I was reading a posting from brenda in the other forum and was wondering if there are any older female paddlers out there that are still rockin!!! I am 49 and just starting out. Any fun stories


My sister and I went on our first solo raft trip down the Green river thru Labrynth and Stillwater canyons a couple of years ago. Rented everything and the shuttle company just thru our stuff out by the river and took off. Well, we got everything blown up and rigged and just when we were about to take off we started looking up and down the river. It was so still at Ruby Ranch we didn't know which way to go!

Well, we eventually figured the direction part out then noticed the boat had a terrible leak as dirty foam water was coming in the bottom. We took turns rowing and bailing this water out for the first two days before we realized the raft was self-bailing. Good times.


----------



## yakmom

RiverMamma said:


> Ya know, it's interesting... this is something that I have been experiencing latley! I have reciently really gotten into wearing dresses & skirts on the River, & basicly just expressing my femininity in my boating. I think I just spent so many years AS one of the boys, & now motherhood has connected me a little more with my femininity. .....On a different note, & in congruence with the real discussion here... I was thinking about this thread the other day when I realized that I actually know a fair number of women guides who are in their 40's & 50's... who are all wonderfull women & amazing boaters & whom I Love dearly & whom I look up to... really, quite a few of 'em. :grin:


Yeah RiverMamma, well said. I feel the same way. I have a 16 mos old and an almost 4 year old and they love the river. My boy (16 mos old) just puts is hands in the air and hollers at whatever in nature will listen to him, he just wants to be on or in the river. I love it as I feel the same way. I love being on the river and age has not quieted that passion in the least. I truly hope I can see some of you on the river soon. It is good to know there are other moms out there. We have a company so most of the people I see in the summer time are young, and kidless. I feel my time on the river now is more of a dance, I love every fluid nanosecond of it. I find that every woman boater I've met recently feels the same and like RiverMamma said, you all freaking rock! 

Just some thoughts, I'm goin boatin.....


----------



## yakmom

jacy said:


> I'm definitely feeling this...I always sport a skirt on the river. I don't need to look like a boy to be tough.


 
Ditto about the skirt too. I've dubbed this the summer of skirt.


----------



## RiverMamma

yakmom said:


> I have a 16 mos old. I truly hope I can see some of you on the river soon. It is good to know there are other moms out there. We have a company so most of the people I see in the summer time are young, and kidless.


How cool!!! My daughter is 15mo! What River are you on? what company do you run? The company that I am working for this year hires mostly college kids, so I'm kinda the old fart arround the boat house this year... I'm used to working for companies that hire old boaters... so it's kinda strange for me to be the "old fart," when even as a 10th yr guide staring at 30 arround the corner, I'm used to being more of a "spring chicken" so to speak... yeah, I'm defonitly the mamma hen at Kokopelli rafting right now! & honestly... I kinda like the roll! (espically when I get funny looks for washing wetsuits with one hand while holding my daughter on my hip with the other so that she can nurse after a long day apart...) I think everyone is pretty used to it now, but there was certainly some aquardness at first... It's kinda nice though to have all these youngin' rookie guides looking up to me, comming to me for advice & questions, etc... I guess it's just kinda different for me to be on the other side of the coin...:wink:



yakmom said:


> Ditto about the skirt too. I've dubbed this the summer of skirt.


yeah skirts & dresses! I have soooo set some trends on the Rio Grande this year! I have totally noticed allot more skirts & dresses on female giudes this year after rocking them myself all spring... at my company & all the others too!!!! Yeah Chick boater!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverMamma

oh, & sparkly lip gloss & body glitter too!!!!!


----------



## ednaout

Nursing and dunking wet suits!!! I don't have children but one day, if ever I do, I want to grow up to be just like you!
Freaking awesome.


----------



## yakmom

We are up on the Poudre River in Fort Collins. I grew up here and this river still holds incredible magic for me. We (my husband and I) are lovers of rivers and can't wait to get the little ones acquainted with such a passion of ours. What rivers are you on? Would love to share a river with you someday. But damn girl.....nursing and washing wetsuits? I don't know if I can hang with that hard-core chickiness you've got going on!


----------



## ranchman44

hay I am 62 and still going strong . I think the river keeps you strong ---or kills you


----------

